# LCol (retd) Rod Keller - Sapper6



## McG (2 Jul 2016)

For those who knew him, Rod Keller passed away this morning.  He had been out playing a round of golf.

For those who did not know him, he was the Engr OC on Op APOLLO and later CO of Suffield.  In my dealings with him, he was an officer who always had the welfare and development of his subordinates at heart.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Jul 2016)

Holy fuck,  please let this be a mistake.  Rod was up there among the finest officers I ever served under, or with.  This is a real gut punch, he had the world by the nuts and seemed to be pretty happy.  RIP, Rod, you will be missed.


----------



## Breacher (3 Jul 2016)

Sad news indeed. RIP Rod Keller.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jul 2016)

I met Rod at a Meet and Greet years ago while he was visiting here in Guelph and hit it off.  When he retired and got the job as the city Public Works manager his building was about a 30 second walk from my house.  We kept messaging here on army.ca that we need to grab some beer together again..........both very busy and it just never happened.

I can tell you folks that knew him in the military that he was extremely well respected by the city workers.  I believe 'a breath of fresh air' was how my Brother in Law described working for him.

We'll grab that beer someday friend.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jul 2016)

*Guelph loses its General Manager of Operations*
Rod Keller passed away suddenly on Saturday, July 2.

https://www.guelphtoday.com/local-news/guelph-loses-its-general-manager-of-operations-329746



> CITY OF GUELPH
> 
> The following is a statement from Guelph Chief Administrative Officer Derrick Thomson
> 
> ...


----------



## McG (3 Jul 2016)

For those who wish to say good bye:  http://gilbertmacintyreandson.com/death_notices/index.php?deceasedId=3960


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jul 2016)

http://cmfmag.ca/remember/retired-combat-engineer-passes-away-suddenly/






LCol. (ret’d) Rodney Keller, who served for 26 years in the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF), passed away suddenly in Guelph, Ontario on Saturday, July 2.

“Rod believed in a life of service to family, community, and country. He loved sports, had an amazing knack for sports statistics and especially loved the Guelph Storm. He was a faithful parishioner at St. George’s Anglican Church. He was never happier than on a golf course, and fittingly spent his final moments at his much-loved Country Club.” stated the death announcement in Gilbert Macintyre & Son Funeral Homes.

Born in Kitchener, Ontario, Keller later moved to and grew up in Guelph, Ontario. He graduated from the Royal Military College in Kingston in 1989 with a degree in Civil Engineering and went on to serve as an Engineer Officer in the Canadian Army for 26 years.

In the spring of 1997, Keller was posted to 1 Combat Engineer Regiment (1 CER) in order to join 12 Field Squadron on NATO operations in Bosnia-Herzegovina as the Squadron Second-in-Command.

A few years later, he was again posted to 1 CER to command an Engineer Squadron on Operation APOLLO in Afghanistan as part of the 3 PPCLI Battle Group.

After receiving his Master's degree in Defence Studies, he was promoted and appointed as the Area Engineer of Land Forces Western Area. In 2009, he assumed command of Canadian Forces Base Suffield.

After retirement from the CAF in 2011, he returned to Guelph and joined the City of Guelph as General Manager of Operations.

“It is with shock and deep regret that the City of Guelph acknowledges the unexpected passing of Rodney (Rod) Keller, General Manager of Operations, devoted leader, and friend.” stated Guelph Chief Administrative Officer Derrick Thomson in a news release.

Thomson went on to say, “In his role with the City, Rod led with integrity, warmth, and an unfailing work ethic. He was dedicated to the men and women who worked for him and with him, and he was well-liked and respected by his colleagues up, down, and across the organization.

“Rod’s service to our community and our country will be sadly missed, but not forgotten. The City flag will be lowered to half-mast in honour of Rod, as per City protocol.”

Keller leaves behind his wife Laura and three children Gabriel, Hanna and Paige.

A funeral will be held on Thursday, July 7, 2016, at St. Georgie’s Anglican Church 99 Woolwich St., Guelph at 11 a.m. Cremation to follow. As expressions of sympathy, donations to St. George's Anglican Church Building Fund or to Soldier On are appreciated by the family.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Nov 2016)

http://www.guelphmercury.com/community-story/6961320-remembering-guelph-s-rodney-keller/

Guelph Mercury 

Each year, Woodlawn Memorial park chooses one veteran, whose contributions are highlighted during the cemetery’s annual Remembrance Day ceremony. This year the story told was still fresh, as Guelph’s Rodney Keller, who passed away in July, was honoured during the service. 
Keller, who worked for the City of Guelph as general manager of operations, served in the Canadian military for 26 years. 
His story, written by Susan Farrelly, and read out during the ceremony by cemetery general manager Paul Taylor, in many ways sounded like that of a typical military family. 

“Loving husband and father to three children, Rod was hard-working, conscientious, community-minded, and believed strongly in looking after people and doing the right thing,” Taylor told the more than 100 people who had gathered in the veterans area of the cemetery for the service. 
Keller joined army cadets as a teenager and went on to become a competitive shooter. 

His experience with cadets led him into the Royal Military College, which was the start of his military career. 
After graduating in 1989 with a civil engineering degree, he began the four years of military service that would ensure his schooling would be paid for. 
He spent a year in Chlliwack, B.C., two years in Gagetown, N.B., then two years in England. 

While home for a visit, he proposed to Laura Sharpe, a woman he had met in high school and had reconnected with. 
They married in Guelph in 1995, but soon left the city for Alberta when Keller was stationed at CFB Edmonton. 
Taylor quoted Laura Keller, saying she had been reluctant to make the move because of the weather, but Rod had told her it would only be for about a year. 

Shortly after the move, the base Keller was to be posted at in Chilliwack closed. “We lived in Edmonton for 10 years,” Taylor said, quoting Laura again. 
The couple’s three children were born in Edmonton, but during this time, Keller served a tour in Bosnia, completed a couple of six-month training courses in Kingston, and was part of the first deployment to Afghanistan following the terrorist attacks on Sept. 11, 2001. 

“There was a sense of true brotherhood that developed while serving on this tour,” Taylor said, adding “there was no mistaking that this was an actual war compared to the peacekeeping missions previously.” 
He came home 'extremely grateful' to live in Canada
He also highlighted the reaction Keller and his fellow soldiers received when they returned home to Edmonton, where their route from the airport to the base was lined by people holding yellow ribbons. 

“They had no idea how much Canadians were being impacted by this war and that they had cared so much about their military,” Taylor said. “Rod came home from tours extremely grateful for where he lived.” 
The next few years brought a few moves, as Keller was stationed in Ottawa, then Toronto, then back to Alberta. 
Eventually, the family’s search for a more permanent home led them back to Guelph, where Keller took a job with the city after retiring from the military in 2011. 

An avid golfer, it was on the golf course that suffered a heart attack in July at the age of 49. 
“He was never happier than on a golf course,” Taylor said, again quoting Laura. “So it was fitting that he spend his final moments at his much loved country club.” 
The tribute to Keller made up a significant portion of the Woodlawn service. It was followed by a traditional moment of silence, wreath laying and prayers. 

Afterwards, most of those present took the time to lay a poppy on the grave of a veteran or on one of the wreaths. Many also stopped to walk through the cemetery grounds and see the graves of the many veterans buried there.


----------

